# SSD externe NMVe Thunderbolt 3



## pouppinou (23 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
J'aimerai avoir un SSD externe NMVe Tunderbolt 3 pour pouvoir me rapprocher au plus près de la vitesse d'un SSD Apple interne.
Un SSD externe car j'aimerai que celui-ci soit nomade et bootable sur mes 2 machines (voir ma signature). Ce n'est donc pas pour faire du stockage, mais bien pour y mettre un système (le dernier de préférence, Mojave) et travailler dessus avec mon iMac 27" et mon MBP 15" (mod. 2017).
Mais voyant les tarifs (moy. 400€ pour 500Go), exemple : Samsung MU-PB500B, je me demandais si il était possible, comme avec mes HDD externe, d'acheter un SSD Crucial P1 (barrette) et de le mettre dans un boitier compatible Thunderbolt 3 à moindre frais ?
Si oui quel boitier NMVe/TB3 ?
Merci.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2018)

Ca va très très difficile de trouver un boitier unitaire, car ce type de barrette est prévue pour être installée en interne. Le seul boîtier que j'ai trouvé est celui-ci... https://www.macway.com/fr/product/8...r-raid-4-baies-thunderbolt-3-ssd-m2-nvme.html ...mais pour faire un Raid.


----------



## pouppinou (23 Novembre 2018)

Effectivement ça vaut pas le coup pour moi.
Faudrait un boitier PCIe / Thunderbolt 3 à une baie pour que cela soit intéressant, voir 2 baies max. vu le prix du 4 baies.


----------



## fredj (24 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour.
Il y a ça, par exemple. https://www.amazon.fr/Cablecc-Thund...&sr=8-3&keywords=boitier+ssd+thunderbolt+nvme

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07HMP6PYS/ref=psdc_2908498031_t2_B07GPCQRS8

ce n'est cependant pas donné...


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2018)

fredj a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Il y a ça, par exemple. https://www.amazon.fr/Cablecc-Thund...&sr=8-3&keywords=boitier+ssd+thunderbolt+nvme
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07HMP6PYS/ref=psdc_2908498031_t2_B07GPCQRS8
> ...


J'émettrais une certaine réserve quant à la compatibilité totale avec un Mac récent ? Et quand on voit le prix, une barrette SSD plus le boîtier, ça revient au même, voire plus cher, que le modèle de chez Samsung.


----------



## fredj (24 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> J'émettrais une certaine réserve quant à la compatibilité totale avec un Mac récent ? Et quand on voit le prix, une barrette SSD plus le boîtier, ça revient au même, voire plus cher, que le modèle de chez Samsung.



Assez d'accord avec toi. Et plus moche que le Samsung.


----------



## pouppinou (24 Novembre 2018)

Merci @fredj, j'avais pas mal cherché et j'avais repéré ce type de boitiers "chinois" chip comme tes 2 liens, même certains étaient transparents mais mentionnaient toujours une compatibilité Windows et pas Mac. Sauf que ton 2e lien lui parle bien d'un compatibilité MacOs (HS).
Il est vrai que le produit fait un peu peur vu que ce genre de boitier n'est jamais évalué, et donc aucun retour sur sa qualité et si il correspond bien à la compatibilé et aux performances annoncées.
Car le boitier avec un SSD Evo 970 permet de faire une économie de 25% sur le  Samsung MU-PB500B. Soit un peu plus de 300€ contre un peu plus de 400€.
Est-ce que pour 100€ ça en en vaut le risque ? Bonne question.

Avantage : moins cher, possibilité de changer le SSD.
Inconvénient : un peu moins rapide en écriture, doute sur la qualité du produit.


----------



## pouppinou (17 Décembre 2018)

M'interessant au Samsung MU-PB500B X5B, j'ai été faire un petit tour sur le site Samsung pour voir la durée de garantie et là j'ai remarqué qu'ils ne parlaient que de stockage, alors j'ai posé la question au service technique si l'on pouvait booter dessus et si il était bien compatible Mojave.
Voici la réponse du service technique :
_«Le SSD X5 est conçu pour fonctionner comme un périphérique de stockage.
Il n'est donc ni recommandé ni conseillé de l'utiliser comme lecteur de démarrage principal.»
_
Très surpris de la réponse, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment un SSD externe peut avoir une telle spécificité ? Personnellement je pensais que tout support externe comme un SSD externe pouvait autant servir au stockage qu'à une utilisation de support bootable. Je ne me suis jamais posé la question jusqu'à aujourd'hui et j'utilise aussi bien mes HDD externes comme disques de stockage pour certains et d'autres comme disques externes bootables, en général pour d'anciens systèmes ou simplement comme disque clone de mon disque de démarrage usuel. Est-ce une particularité de la technologie des disques externe SSD par rapport aux disques HDD ?


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2018)

Alors moi aussi j'en apprends une bien bonne et je ne comprends pas plus que toi cette recommandation de ne pas l'utiliser en tant que disque de démarrage. Si tel était le cas, ce serait spécifié dans leur mode d'emploi... http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...g_Portable_SSD_X5_User_Manual_v0_0_French.pdf


----------



## pouppinou (17 Décembre 2018)

Le mode d'emploi ne parle que de stockage, comme sur leur site d'où mon questionnement.
Honnêtement si ce n'est que pour du stockage et vu le tarif je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt (en tout cas pour moi) d'un tel produit.


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2018)

J'ai demandé plus de précision au service technique, et voici leur réponse :

«_Nous vous informons que il existe des interfaces dans le PSSD, ce qui peut entraîner des incompatibilités et la connexion à l’USB sera beaucoup plus lente qu’une connexion directe à la carte mère._
_Samsung estime que la raison pour laquelle les utilisateurs utilisent le SSD est due à un démarrage rapide. Toutefois, s’ils utilisent un lecteur PSSD en tant que lecteur de démarrage, il risque d’être lent et le client peut éprouver des incompatibilités._

_Pour cette raison, nous ne le recommandons pas pour l'utilisez comme un disque de démarrage principale._

_Notez bien que cette information viennent de notre siège._

_Nous espérons de vous avez bien informée._»

Si les experts en la matière peuvent m'expliquer plus simplement la raison du pourquoi, je leur en serai gré


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Nous vous informons que il existe des interfaces dans le PSSD





pouppinou a dit:


> un lecteur PSSD


Il faudrait leur demander ce qu'est le PSSD parce que je ne sais pas ce que c'est ! Il est mentionné interface et lecteur PSSD, mais c'est quoi ?


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2018)

Peut-être pour Portable SSD ?

Je me questionnais surtout sur leur "interface". Y a t'il toujours une interface dans les disques externes ? Je pensais qu'en reformatant le disque externe cela suffirait comme tout autre lecteur de disque externe.
C'est vraiment étrange et c'est la première fois que je vois ça. Manque de bol c'est juste sur la solution la plus intéressante pour avoir un lecteur SSD se rapprochant le plus du SSD interne Apple.


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Peut-être pour Portable SSD ?


Ça peut en effet être ça, donc Samsung sous-entend que les modèles qu'elle livre à Apple pour une installation en interne sont plus performants ? Ce doit-être assurément vrai, mon iMac 2015 possède un SSD interne de chez Samsung et les deux que je possède en externe sont très nettement inférieur en terme de performance. Il serait intéressant que Samsung spécifie de manière très précise de ne pas utiliser SES disques durs USB SSD en tant que système de démarrage !


----------



## SyMich (18 Décembre 2018)

Je pense que Samsung veut parler du contrôleur et de l'interface nvme/usb qui induit un traitement et donc potentiellement un goulet d'étranglement venant se surajouter au fait que l'usb à des limites de débit. 
Le même SSD directement sur l'interface pci-nvme de la carte-mere sera plus performant.


----------



## subsole (18 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour
Une piste  ? il semble qu'il existe pas encore ===> https://www.ssi.com.tw/product/si-1112tb3-thunderbolt3-enclosure


----------



## subsole (18 Décembre 2018)

Le Dell existe mais il est garnit avec 1To.
====> https://www.shi.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?SHISystemID=ShiCommodity&ProductIdentity=34943509
Edit
Bin non, il semble qu'il soit en  Thunderbolt 3 / USB-C

Sinon, celui-ci mais n'est plus dispo pour le moment.
===> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FYG6TNR/


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2018)

Réponse du support technique : PSSD = Portable Solid State Drive



SyMich a dit:


> Je pense que Samsung veut parler du contrôleur et de l'interface nvme/usb qui induit un traitement et donc potentiellement un goulet d'étranglement venant se surajouter au fait que l'usb à des limites de débit.
> Le même SSD directement sur l'interface pci-nvme de la carte-mere sera plus performant.


Mais pourquoi se goulet d'étranglement serait plus important sur un disque de démarrage que sur des transferts de stockage ?

Sinon merci @subsole pour les liens, mais comme dit au début du post les boitiers T3 (rares) plus SSD NMVe donnent une addition salée. Quant au boitier moins cher chinois très chips je m'interroge encore et cela aurait couté le même prix que le Samsung à 365€ sur amazone.

Dommage tout ça.
Si quelqu'un en à un dans l'assemblée, cela aurait valu le coup de tenter l'expérience.

Je l'avais découvert dans article de MacG, et il est vrai que l'article était très succinct :
https://www.macg.co/materiel/2018/08/un-ssd-portable-thunderbolt-3-chez-samsung-103408


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Mais pourquoi se goulet d'étranglement serait plus important sur un disque de démarrage que sur des transferts de stockage ?


C'est assurément, du moins je le pense, le transfert des données depuis la connexion USB 3.0 qui est le goulot d'étranglement, car il y a bien une transformation pour aller vers le NVMe. C'est pour moi la raison principale de la différence de vitesse, en étant en interne la connexion est directe sur la carte mère, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas avec le boîtier en port USB.

Le NVMe _(Non-Volatile Memory express) _est une spécification qui permet à un périphérique de stockage flash de faire un usage optimal des capacités du bus PCI-express _(Peripheral Component Interconnect Express ou PCIe)_ d’un ordinateur. De là à dire de ne pas utiliser un tel disque en tant que système de démarrage n'est pas très clair ni compréhensible dans la mesure ou ce type de disque peut-être utilisé en lectures/écritures incessantes de données, par exemple une sauvegarde incrémentale.

Et au lu des nombreuses réponses que j'ai pu lire dans de nombreux messages, beaucoup de membres sont affectés par ce type de ralentissement au démarrage ce que je comprends un peu mieux.


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2018)

On ne peut pas faire mieux à l'heure actuel avec un disque externe, c'est du NVMe et du Thunderbolt 3 40Gbps. Soit plus de 2000 Mo/s en écriture et lecture pour le 500Go.
Que dire alors des SSD Data qui plafonnent à 500 Mo/s de moyenne comme disque de démarrage !?

Sinon on peut voir l'architecture du X5 et son Controller sur cette photo :


----------



## JLB21 (18 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour pouppinou 

A toutes fins utiles, j'ai pensé que tu pourrais être par ce fil de discussion, ici.

Et surtout par les posts #5 et #14…


----------



## SyMich (20 Décembre 2018)

Le goulet d'étranglement n'est pas plus important sur un disque de démarrage qu'en transfert de stockage, simplement il est acceptable quand on se contente d'archiver des fichiers, mais peut ralentir la machine de façon sensible quand on se sert du disque comme support de macOS.

Par contre si ce disque externe est doté d'une interface thunderbolt3 (et pas usb comme je croyais l'avoir lu) alors je ne vois pas où il pourrait y avoir ralentissement...


----------



## pouppinou (30 Décembre 2018)

Bon j'ai trouvé un autre SSD externe MNVe Thunderbolt 3 de bonne facture me semble t'il. Mais le volume descend à 480 Go. Parcontre il est bien noté que l'on peut booter dessus. Le prix descend à 319€.
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0799SDR6H/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A16DOJNYBMLIQ3&psc=1
J'ai les papattes qui me démangent.


----------



## subsole (31 Décembre 2018)

_"Boot Camp sur Mac N'est PAS pris en charge" _
Ok, mais pourquoi ?


----------



## SyMich (31 Décembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> _"Boot Camp sur Mac N'est PAS pris en charge" _
> Ok, mais pourquoi ?



Parce que BootCamp ne gère l'installation de Windows que sur les disques internes.


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2018)

C'est bien, mais vous avez vu dans quelle réponse précédente ou on parle de Boot Camp ?


----------



## subsole (31 Décembre 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> Parce que BootCamp ne gère l'installation de Windows que sur les disques internes.



===> https://forums.macg.co/threads/boot-camp-sur-hd-externe.1293287/


----------



## SyMich (31 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais vous avez vu dans quelle réponse précédente ou on parle de Boot Camp ?



Bien sûr! Mais j'explique juste pourquoi le vendeur de ce disque dur externe indique que BootCamp n'est pas géré... 

Et si on veut être puriste, même si on peut booter un Windows installé sur un disque externe thunderbolt, ce n'est pas BootCamp qui gère ça.


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> Et si on veut être puriste, même si on peut booter un Windows installé sur un disque externe thunderbolt, ce n'est pas BootCamp qui gère ça.


Bien sûr que oui, en fait c'est macOS qui doit gérer le boot de démarrage pour macOS et Windows. Par exemple, si un Mac à un disque dur interne vierge et que tu tentes de démarrer sur le disque dur en Thunderbolt contenant Windows, il va se passer quoi ? Ecran noir ou blanc !


----------



## SyMich (31 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Bien sûr que oui, en fait c'est macOS qui doit gérer le boot de démarrage pour macOS et Windows. Par exemple, si un Mac à un disque dur interne vierge et que tu tentes de démarrer sur le disque dur en Thunderbolt contenant Windows, il va se passer quoi ? Ecran noir ou blanc !



Quand on démarre sur Windows, macOS n'est à aucun moment chargé en mémoire. La procédure de boot est gérée intégralement au niveau de l'EFI. 
D'ailleurs j'ai actuellement un MacBookPro dont le disque dur a lâché et qu'on m'a demandé de remplacer. La partition HFS+ comportant macOS est illisible, pourtant ce Mac démarre toujours sans souci sur Windows (la partition NTFS étant visiblement toujours intacte).


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2018)

Essaye avec un disque dur vierge sans boot EFI.


----------



## SyMich (31 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Essaye avec un disque dur vierge sans boot EFI.



Vous confondez macOS et les différentes partitions d'un disque...
Ce qui manque sur un disque vierge pour pouvoir booter Windows, ce n'est pas macOS, mais la petite partition EFI (de 209,7 Mo)


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> Vous confondez macOS et les différentes partitions d'un disque...
> Ce qui manque sur un disque vierge pour pouvoir booter Windows, ce n'est pas macOS, mais la petite partition EFI (de 209,7 Mo)


Ben non, c'est justement pour ça que je te demande de démarrer ton disque dur contenant Windows avec un disque dur vierge dans un Mac. Sur le fond c'est bien macOS qui va créer le boot EFI et le gérer.


----------



## SyMich (31 Décembre 2018)

Vous jouez sur les mots!
OUI la structure de partitionnement du disque interne est creee par l'installeur de macOS (dont la partition EFI). 
(D'ailleurs, en passant, seul l'installeur de macOS sait créer cette structure de partitionnement. Sans l'installeur à disposition, avec seulement un macOS fonctionnel, vous ne saurez pas créer la partition EFI). 

Ensuite, seule cette petite partition EFI de 209 Mo est utile. On peut virer macOS, il ne sert plus dans le demarrage sur Windows. 
Quant à l'assistant BootCamp, il sert uniquement à préparer l'installation de Windows (sur le disque interne exclusivement) en créant une partition performatee en fAT32, en téléchargeant les pilotes nécessaires en fonction du modèle de Mac et en montant le cas échéant l'image disque ISO de l'instaleur de Windows. 
Il n'est plus à l'œuvre ensuite (sauf éventuellement pour supprimer la partition Windows et reallouer l'espace à la partition macOS). 

Pour en revenir à la mention portée par le distributeur du disque Thunderbolt sur Amazon, s'il indique qu'il n'est pas compatible "Windows via BootCamp" c'est simplement qu'Apple indique que BootCamp ne gère que les disques internes.  Il ne faut pas s'y arrêter.


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> Vous jouez sur les mots!


Je ne joue sur rien et ce n'est pas sans raison si j'ai rédigé ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ 

Juste pour information et uniquement que sous Windows, j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir en mains 2 PC portables différents et de faire une installation propre pour des amis. Je me suis amusé à faire un clone avec *EaseUS Todo Backup Workstation* de leur disque dur dans un petit boîtier USB en 3.0 avec un disque dur en 5400 et un autre en 7200 tr/mn. Ces 2 PC ayant un BIOS UEFI, les 2 disques durs que j'ai installés dans ce petit boîtier pas cher sont bootables et opérationnels en connexion USB 3.0 dans mon iMac 27 de fin 2015. Eh oui, il y a aussi cette possibilité, mais, mais, mais, il faut bien un boot EFI installer par macOS.


----------



## SyMich (31 Décembre 2018)

Non... un boot EFI créé par l'INSTALLEUR de macOS. macOS seul n'est pas capable de créer une partition EFI fonctionnelle.  

Maintenant qu'on a fini de faire souffrir les lépidoptères, je rappele que la question à laquelle je répondais était: "pourquoi est-il indiqué que ce disque thunderbolt n'est pas compatible avec le boot Windows via BootCamp"

Ma réponse ne vous satisfaisant pas, peut-être pouvez-vous donner la vôtre.


----------



## iDanGener (31 Décembre 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> <...> Non... un boot EFI créé par l'INSTALLEUR de macOS.  <...>



Bonjour,

Enfilade intéressante.

Ce problème de création de boot EFI, est-ce la raison qui fait que je ne suis pas arrivé à créer deux partitions sur un même disque externe, l'une pour y installer Mac OS et l'autre pour Linux ? Chacun des installateurs écrasant le EFI de l'installateur précédent? On ne pourrait pas avoir deux partitions EFI sur un même disque externe?

Daniel


----------



## pouppinou (4 Janvier 2019)

OuaOOOOUU... ça s'affole grave !!!
Les tarifs du Samsung MU-PB500B/EU Disque Flash SSD Externe 500 Go sont en chute libre. On est passé du tarif conseillé Samsung de 400€ à 255€ en ce moment sur Amazon, dont un vendeur français à 267€. Du coup je suis presque tenté de vérifier les dires du service clientèle qui déconseille de vouloir s'en servir comme disque de Boot sous risque d'avoir une vitesse tronquée. Si les vitesses sont vraiment très en deçà de l'origine je n'aurai éventuellement qu'à renvoyer dans le temps imparti. Quitte à prendre le risque autant le prendre avec le vendeur français même si je perds 12€.
C'est pire que la bourse, si cela se trouve ça va encore baisser 
Rq: Le 1To est du coup à 494€, va bientôt atteindre le prix réel du 500Go


----------



## pouppinou (9 Janvier 2019)

Juste pour rigoler, j'ai demandé un devis pour installer un SSD Apple 512Go dans mon iMac à la place du 128Go. 
Attention vous êtes prêts ?
« ROULEMENT DE TAMBOUR »
...
...
1244€ TTC pour le SSD, 105€ TTC de main d'oeuvre


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2019)

Quel foutage de gueule !  
Apple mérite bien son dégringolade en bourse


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> 1244€ TTC pour le SSD, 105€ TTC de main d'oeuvre


Sur mon iMac 2011 ou 2012, j'en avais eu pour environ 130€ pour faire le montage d'un SSD Crucial 512 Go (fourni par moi même) chez mon concessionnaire habituel (ce tarif comprenant la main d'oeuvre + 1 ou 2 raccords nécessaires), garantie maintenue sur l'iMac.


----------



## pouppinou (15 Janvier 2019)

Les soldes sont vraiment incroyables.
Le prix des SSD n'a cessé depuis Noël de dégringoler avec des tarifs proches de -50%. Sympathique pour ceux qui ont acheté des SSD au tarif "normal".
Tout ça pour dire que j'ai finalement craqué pour le Samsung SSD Portable X5 NVMe 500 Go Thunderbolt 3 malgré la mise en garde du service clientèle pour l'utiliser comme disque de démarrage car les valeurs risquaient d'être beaucoup plus basses qu'annoncé (2800 Mo/s en lecture et 2100 Mo/s en écriture). Mais quand j'ai vu que MacWay faisait lui aussi une sacrée ristourne 269€ au lieu de 419€. Je n'ai pas pu me retenir car si vraiment il y avait un problème de vitesse trop important il me serait facile de la retourner dans les 14 jours contrairement à un site marchand comme Amazon dont les vendeurs tiers faisant une telle ristourne aurait été plus difficile dans sa mise en oeuvre et pour la prise en charge de la garantie du produit (3 ans).
L'aillant reçu aujourd'hui, je me suis mis tout de suite à l'oeuvre en le formatant pour installer ma partition de travail dessus (sous Sierra) pour valider et comparer la vitesse avec le SSD interne de mon iMac. Et là, quelle bonne surprise puisque j'ai retrouvé exactement la même rapidité et fluidité .
J'ai donc de suite reformaté le SSD Externe Samsung pour installer cette fois-ci la dernière version de Mojave (10.14.2). Tout c'est très bien passé et de façon rapide. Je me suis ensuite amusé à tester la vitesse objectivement de mon SSD interne Apple et le SSD externe Samsung. Et là le score est assez incroyable et confirme bien mes premières sensations.

Ci-joint les tests réalisés avec AJA System et Blackmagic DiskSpeed (résolution HD, Taille fichier 4GB, type de codec 10bit YUV) :









​Soit les scores :

- SSD NMVe Apple 128Go, iMac 27" (2017) = 753 MB/s en écriture et 1996 MB/s en lecture.
- SSD Externe NMVe Samsung 500Go Thunderbolt 3 = 1810 MB/s en écriture et 2541 MB/s en lecture.

Par contre il chauffe plus que le SSD interne, 40°C contre 30°C de moyenne.

J'ai presque hésité à le renvoyer pour me prendre le 1To (529€ au lieu de 719€) mais je vais déjà voir à l'usure sur des gros travaux vidéo et encodage comment il se comporte avec la hausse de température. Mais bon là je vais être enfin à l'aise pour mettre toutes mes applications avec  les bibliothèques de plug-in sur le SSD en gardant la même fluidité et réactivité que sur le petit SSD interne Apple.

 Ca c'est super cool !!!


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2019)

C'est super intéressant ! Ca permet donc de prendre une machine Apple avec un petit SSD (genre 128 Go) et d'acheter ce SSD externe à 270€ les 512 Go… C'est un tarif imbattable, comparé aux prix pratiqués par Apple !


----------



## SyMich (16 Janvier 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est super intéressant ! Ca permet donc de prendre une machine Apple avec un petit SSD (genre 128 Go) et d'acheter ce SSD externe à 270€ les 512 Go… C'est un tarif imbattable, comparé aux prix pratiqués par Apple !



Tout à fait. Par contre, sur un portable, il faut juste accepter d'avoir un Mac un peu moins nomade car il faut promener le SSD externe et emporter également le chargeur systématiquement car l'autonomie en prend un coup, le SSD externe tirant pas mal sur la batterie.


----------



## pouppinou (22 Juillet 2019)

*MORDIOUSSSSSSS !!!*
Le Samsung SSD Portable X5 NVMe 500 Go Thunderbolt 3 à *229€* Chez la FNAC en Flash (encore 3 jours).

Retenez-moi, ou je vais craquer pour en acheter un 2e !!!

Faut dire que pendant la semaine de canicule je l'ai poussé dans ses retranchements dont une journée à 30° température ambiante à l'étage, encodage pendant 30 minutes, suivi de 30 minutes de Dirt4, l'iMac poussait le ventilo à fond pendant les encodages et par pique pendant Dirt4 mais jamais au ralenti (of course)  je parle pas de la température des CPU mais le SSD samsung n'a pas dépassé les 49° par contre la coque était très chaude (j'avais placé le SSD sur 2 crayons pour qu'il y ait un vide dessous).
Je pense que la coque remplissait très bien son rôle de dissipation de la chaleur. Et aucun plantage, aucun ralentissement, Dirt4 est resté toujours fluide... y avait intérêt pour contrôler les entrées de courbes tout en glisse et faire les 180° au frein à main. 
Le reste de la semaine je l'ai quand même ménagé en le posant sur un petit Tupperware à sa taille où il y avait des glaçon dedans, ce qui le maintenait à 42° toute la journée (bon faut dire qu'avec un frigo américain c'était facile de maintenir toute la journée le Tupperware avec de la glace ) et ce sans condensation évidemment. D'ailleurs je me demande si je vais pas breveter la technique


----------



## JLB21 (23 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour *pouppinou* 

Je l'avais payé pas beaucoup plus cher en mars sur Amazon : 255,70…
Il supporte ma bibliothèque de travail FCP X est se trouve constamment monté sur le bureau de mon iMac.

Evidemment, un deuxième mis en RAID 0 avec l'existant via Assistant RAID de Utilitaire de Disque, cela 'dépoterait' !

Mais ce serait vraiment pour le fun…


----------



## pouppinou (26 Juillet 2019)

J'adore les ventes flash de la FNAC. Quand c'est terminé... et bien le compteur se remet à zéro.
Du coup j'ai encore 7 jours pour me décider 
En fait j'hésite car j'aimerai bien m'acheter un téléobjectif, mais pour cela il faut que j'économise.


----------



## pouppinou (30 Octobre 2019)

Bon et bien j'ai craqué pour un deuxième. Faut dire qu'il est passé sous la barre des 200€. 199€ exactement.
Un nouveau marchand (italien) sur Rakuten fait une promo dessus, soit 199€ + 10,39€, soit 209,39€ tout compris.
Sachant qu'il y a souvent des petites réduction sur Rakuten qui permettent finalement d'effacer les frais de port, soit en l'occurence -10€ quand j'ai fait la commande et que j'avais 7873 points (suite à des achats passés) soit -78,73€, le SSD m'a finalement couté 120,66€    

Ce qui est assez paradoxal c'est que le 1To coute plus cher que 2 de 500Go. Impossible de trouver un 1To moins cher que 2 de 500Go. Par contre pour le 2To là c'est avantageux car on en trouve aux alentours de 850€ pour les moins chers. Mais bon 850€ et 2To ça commence à être cher comme solution. De plus pour ma part c'est pour bosser dessus et 500Go est suffisant pour moi, 1To me permettrait là de mettre tout mon environnement et mon travail multimédia en cours directement dessus sans calculer.


----------



## reibmoloc (31 Octobre 2019)

Je vais aussi je pense me prendre le 500 Go chez Rakuten (_ex PriceMinister_), le démonter et y mettre un 970 EVO de 1 To à 200 €. Avec En sus un boîtier à 20 balles (_SSD M2 vers USB C 3.1_) pour recycler le 500 Go du X5.
Donc un X5 de 1 To à 40 Gb/s plus un SSD externe à 10 Gb/s pour 420 €. 0,28 €/Go.
Un boîtier TB3 sans SSD comme le i-Tec vaut 150 €, donc autant mettre 50 balles de plus et avoir en prime un SSD de 500 Go. à voir. 
Comme je ne suis pas pressé, je vais attendre leur connerie de Black Friday…
Bon week-end.


----------



## pouppinou (31 Octobre 2019)

@reibmoloc
J'avais bien penser à cette idée en voyant l'éclaté du boitier Samsung sur leur site. J'avais bien vu que la façade de la connectique "s'embrochait" et qu'il fallait la "d'éclipser" avant de vouloir ouvrir la "carcasse" mais j'avais pas du tout vu le coup des vis sous le marquage CE !!! Je pensais qu'il était simplement emboité, heureusement que je n'ai pas mis mon idée à exécution sinon j'aurai cassé la coque 




Je crois que là je vais sérieusement regarder tout ça de près. Mais la vidéo montre au final un SSD de stockage, moi je m'en sers comme SSD bootable. J'espère que cela ne pose pas de problème, mais je vois que c'est le contrôleur du Mac qui prend le dessus par rapport au contrôleur embarqué Samsung.
Encore merci d'avoir partagé cette info 

Petite question @reibmoloc . Penses-tu qu'un Crucial P1 CT1000P1SSD8 SSD Interne 1To (3D NAND, NVMe, PCIe, M.2) à 99€ pourrait fonctionner dans ce boitier ?
En même temps les performances par défaut sont un peu moins bonnes que le Samsung EVO.


----------



## reibmoloc (31 Octobre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> moi je m'en sers comme SSD bootable



Oui, c’est aussi pour ça que je recherche une solution TB3, pour le TRIM.

Concernant les débits, Didier de Mac4ever a réalisé un très bon dossier à ce sujet.
Bon, ça n’est pas dans le X5 mais avec le boîtier i-tec que l’on peut trouver à 125 € chez nos amis Britanniques.
le P1 affiche 1220 Mb/sec en écriture contre 1934 Mb/sec pour le 970 EVO et 1367 Mb/sec en lecture contre 2476 Mb/sec pour le 970 EVO (_et pour le X5 1 To 1982 Mb/sec écriture et 2537 Mb/sec lecture_).
Largement suffisant pour booter…


----------



## pouppinou (31 Octobre 2019)

Pour le stockage effectivement mieux vaux le boitier itec TB3 + EVO 1To voir P1 encore moins cher.
Par contre pour SSD bootable de travail et voyant les caractéristiques du boitier alu itec et du boitier Samsung Céramique/composite avec son Dynamic Thermal Guard pour moi y a pas photo. Surtout que j'ai pu tester le Samsung pendant une semaine de travail poussé dans un environnement à 30°C de température ambiante. Et je ne pense pas qu'avec un simple boitier Alu à ailettes et vraisemblablement des Pads thermiques cela suffise à ne pas avoir une baisse des performances voir des coupures thermiques surtout dans de telles conditions "un peu extrême" mais qui malheureusement vont devenir plus courantes. Surtout que tous les tests et valeurs données sont réalisées dans des conditions "neutres". D'où ensuite les grands écrans qui peuvent survenir suivant la qualité des matériaux et de conception, surtout pour du refroidissement passif.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (1 Novembre 2019)

interessant tout ça !
Mon iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2015) ne disposant que de ports Thunderbolt 2 , il me faut acheter un Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C) vers Thunderbolt 2 en plus.
Est-ce que ça va jouer sur les scores en lecture & écriture ?

le Samsung SSD Interne 970 EVO Plus NVMe M.2 (1 To) - MZ-V7S1T0BW est à 209€ sur Amazon 
et le Samsung SSD Interne 970 EVO Plus NVMe M.2 (2 To) - MZ-V7S2T0BW à 468 €
le SSD X5 Portable Samsung de 500 Go, SSD Thunderbolt 3 Externe à 256€


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2019)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> Mon iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2015) ne disposant que de ports Thunderbolt 2 , il me faut acheter un Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C) vers Thunderbolt 2 en plus.


Je croyais que c'était la même forme de prise, mais avec des débits différents, entre le TB2 et le 3. Mais j'ai vu que non, et le prix de l'adaptateur Apple est… piquant (55€) !
Par contre, tu seras forcément limité au débit du TB2.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (1 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> et le prix de l'adaptateur Apple est… piquant (55€) !


C'est clair !!!


----------



## pouppinou (1 Novembre 2019)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> interessant tout ça !
> Mon iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2015) ne disposant que de ports Thunderbolt 2 , il me faut acheter un Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C) vers Thunderbolt 2 en plus.
> Est-ce que ça va jouer sur les scores en lecture & écriture ?
> 
> ...



Outch... la promo est fini. Effectivement les moins chers sont à 250€ maintenant. J'ai eu le museau fin de l'acheter à 199€. Mais il serait bien d'attendre, on est en fin d'année il y toujours pleins de promos. D'ailleurs je me demande si ils montent pas un peu les prix pour faire ensuite un affichage à moins 150% 
Par contre tu seras limité au T2 (20Gbps) au lieu du T3 (40Gbps). Mais bon tu auras le matériel pour ton prochain Mac


----------



## macfredx (1 Novembre 2019)

_"D'ailleurs je me demande si ils montent pas un peu les prix pour faire ensuite un affichage à moins 150% "_

Je me suis dit la _même chose ! Le black friday approche..._


----------



## lacrymoboy (3 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous.
Dommage que je ne lis cette discussion que maintenant … Je lorgnais sur le X5 version 1T depuis qq jours. J'attendrais les soldes alors !  
Sinon j'ai besoin de vos avis : 
J'ai un crucial MX500 1T 2.5 (Model CT1000MX500SSD1). 
Je lui cherche un boitier 2.5, de préférence TB3 - pour le support du TRIM - et ben je n'en trouve pas !
Comment cela se fait-il ? J'ai loupé une info ?
Merci.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (3 Novembre 2019)

Une question , 
A votre avis, est-ce qu'un SSD Crucial CT2000MX500SSD1(Z) SSD interne MX500 (2To, 3D NAND, SATA, 2,5 pouces) avec un boitier DeLOCK 42510 2.5" externe boîte SATA HDD > Thunderbolt - jusque 15 mm HDD 
pourrait coller avec mon iMac et ses ports Thunderbolt 2  ?



			https://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-CT1000MX500SSD1-Interne-MX500-Pouces/dp/B078C515QL?th=1
		






						DeLOCK 42510 2.5" externe boîte SATA HDD > Thunderbolt: Amazon.fr: High-tech
					

DeLOCK 42510 2.5" externe boîte SATA HDD > Thunderbolt: Amazon.fr: High-tech



					www.amazon.fr
				




le SSD fait 7 mm et le boitier (c'est pas très clair) pour des disques *=> 15 mm *
ou c'est de la daube ce boitier ? 
234,91€ + 133,88€
bon faut rajouter aussi les cables Thunderbolt 2 à 35 €


----------



## macfredx (3 Novembre 2019)

Je suis un peu les prix en ce moment, ça ne fait que grimper...


----------



## lacrymoboy (3 Novembre 2019)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> Une question ,
> A votre avis, est-ce qu'un SSD Crucial CT2000MX500SSD1(Z) SSD interne MX500 (2To, 3D NAND, SATA, 2,5 pouces) avec un boitier DeLOCK 42510 2.5" externe boîte SATA HDD > Thunderbolt - jusque 15 mm HDD
> pourrait coller avec mon iMac et ses ports Thunderbolt 2  ?
> 
> ...


Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul … Comment sais-tu qu'il est TB 2 ? Je ne trouve pas l'info sur la page. On ne sais pas non plus si il vient avec une alim ou pas. 
Sinon, en théorie, il devrait fonctionner sur ton iMac. Par contre sur mon MBP 2019 en TB3 … c'est pas encore ça …


----------



## Vinzzz25 (3 Novembre 2019)

lacrymoboy a dit:


> Comment sais-tu qu'il est TB 2 ?


Oui les infos sont limitées ... mais les personnes qui l'ont acheté ont acheté également des cables TB2 puisque le boitier est fourni sans. Donc par déduction .
les commentaires datent un peu aussi (2015/2016) ... et ils parlent de Mac OS 10.7, 10.8 ... ce qui correspond à la période du TB2 (et de mon iMac).
Suis pas hyper convaincu vu le descriptif succinct et je ne connais pas cette marque.
D'après les questions/réponses il a une alim


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir *Vinzzz*

Comme je me suis servi tout un temps de l'objet que tu évoques (le Delock - que j'ai toujours) avec mon MacBook Pro 2011 (Thunderbolt-1) --> je peux t'en dire un mot :

- il ne faut pas que le terme "boîtier" crée un confusion. Rien à voir avec un "boîtier" évidé dans lequel on peut glisser un disque de manière à avoir une sorte de DDE. Non. C'est un bloc convertisseur plein > avec d'un côté une prise SATA apparente > et de l'autre 2 prises : Thunderbolt-1 ou2 pour un câble (non fourni) raccordant le boîtier à un port Thunderbolt-1ou2 de Mac > et d'alimentation électrique pour le câble d'alimentation secteur fourni.​
- n'importe quel disque nu de type SATA 2,5" (HDD ou SSD) => s'embroche donc en externe au connecteur SATA du convertisseur. Il est donc enfiché à l'air libre dans le prolongement du convertisseur.​
- ce convertisseur est donc compatible avec tout Mac équipé d'un port Thunderbolt-1 ou 2. Il était pour moi intéressant > car n'ayant que l'USB-2 > le Thunderbolt-1 permettait de brancher des SDD Crucial externes avec un débit dû au Thunderbolt à peu près égal à celui du SATA-3 interne : soit dans les *500 Mo/s*.​
- quelqu'un qui a un Mac doté du Thunderbolt-2 > est aussi doté de l'USB-3. Un banal boîtier (creux) USB-3 <=> SATA (de type Storeva - protocole UASP) => assurera des transferts qui tireront le maximum d'un SSD 2,5" bridé à du *500 Mo/s* environ de débit. Inutile de s'encombrer d'un convertisseur Thunderbolt => qui ne permettra pas à ce genre de SSD de dépasser sa limite maximale de débit de *500 Mo/s*.​


----------



## Vinzzz25 (4 Novembre 2019)

Salut *Macomaniac*,
Effectivement ... devant le manque d'infos sur la page Amazon, j'ai cru que c'était un "boitier" évidé et qu'il n'y avait qu'à y loger le SSD ...
Merci pour tes précisions car j'avais tout faux !
je m'étais basé sur cette vidéo et il me semblait que c'était le même boitier










__





						Delock Products Thunderbolt™
					






					www.delock.com
				




c'est pourtant présenté comme un boitier sur cdiscount








						Cdiscount.com
					

Achat sur Internet a prix discount de DVD et de produits culturels (livre et musique), informatiques et high Tech (image et son, televiseur LCD, ecran plasma, telephone portable, camescope, developpement photo numerique). Achat d electromenager et de petit electromenager. Vente de pret-a-porter...



					www.cdiscount.com
				




et le Câble Thunderbolt Apple (0,5 m) blanc est à 35€


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2019)

Effectivement : l'appareil dont il est question est plus long que le bloc convertisseur Delock dont je dispose. Et manifestement évidé pour pouvoir y loger un disque. C'est donc bien un boîtier.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (4 Novembre 2019)

Et pour le débit, tu penses que c'est > à de l'USB-3 ? 
"Débit de données jusqu'à 6 Gb/s" dans le descriptif.

capture prise dans une autre video


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2019)

Le débit théorique du Thunderbolt-2 excède le débit intrinsèque d'un SDD 2,5" - qui est d'environ *500 Mo/s*.

- l'USB-3 avec le protocole UASP - peut permettre dans les *400 Mo/s* de débit.​
À voir donc si un boîtier Thunderbolt-2 (nettement plus onéreux qu'un boîtier USB-3) vaut le coup.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (4 Novembre 2019)

ok , merci *macomaniac*
(celui-ci a l'avantage/désavantage d'une alim / à un boitier storeva)


----------



## pouppinou (4 Novembre 2019)

Effectivement c'est un vrai boitier T2 d'où son prix. D'ailleurs on voit bien que le cordon conseillé est un cordon T2. Et l'autre avantage, comme voulu par @Vinzzz25, c'est la prise en charge par défaut du TRIM. Après avec un USB-C, je pense qu'il est possible de l'activer via la Terminal, mais ça @macomaniac pourra nous le confirmer  
Après cela dépend aussi de son utilisation. Est-ce pour de la sauvegarde/stockage ou pour booter ? Car je pense qu'un vrai bon boitier (comme le X5) doit jouer son rôle dans la gestion de la température (surtout pour un T3 et les hautes vitesses) pour la longévité et la stabilité du système pour une utilisation de boot. Après pour juste de la sauvegarde/stockage une "simple coque aluminium" sans gestion du contrôleur peut faire largement l'affaire. Mais là je parles surtout pour les T3.

Quant aux boitiers ou coque simple pour un T3 effectivement je n'en trouve plus alors qu'avant il en existait. Il y a avait 2, 3 coques (même une transparente) chinoises (pas chères du tout) qui n'inspiraient pas vraiment confiance. Maintenant je vois pas mal de boitiers ou coques de bonnes factures vraiment pas chères mais cela ce limite à de l'USB-C 3.1gen2 mais pas T3.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (4 Novembre 2019)

*pouppinou*  j'avais pensé à ton option (qui est un peu plus onéreuse)
mais moi je fais comment avec mes TB2 ? (j'ai acheté mon mac juste avt que ça passe aux TB3, vais quand même pas le changer, il tourne comme une horloge)
Après pour booter suis pas sûr non plus / à un x5 
(je pense surtout à remplacer mon bon storeva Silverdrive quattro 2TO en Firewire800, qui va sans doute lâcher un jour  ... je l'utilise pour mes sauvegardes(clone) et me disait qu'un SSD serait peut-être mieux qu'un disque à plateaux, surtout s'il y a la possibilité de prendre en charge le TRIM


----------



## pouppinou (4 Novembre 2019)

Moi aussi j'ai besoin d'un 3To pour faire un clone de mon 3To de stockage (uniquement des fichiers, installateurs etc...). Donc pas besoin d'une grande vitesse contrairement à mon SSD de boot et SDD de fichiers, bibliothèques etc... usuels.
Je regarde pour un 3To à plateau 7200tr/mn USB3 alimenté classique avec les promos de fin d'année, comme j'ai déjà et que je vais empiler.

J'ai d'ailleurs un storeva Silverdrive quattro 2To F800 au grenier avec ancienne sauvegarde système, applications et fichiers qui ne me sert plus. Et je trouvais personnellement que cela me suffisait pour tout ce qui est stockage. Un T2 avec le boitier que tu veux est une solution, je trouve pour  ma part, chère pour du stockage. Un simple boitier USB3 comme disait @macomaniac serait plus économique. As-tu vraiment besoin d'une vitesse T2 ?

Parfois on a des connexions que l'on utilise pas et du coup on se dit que l'on va acheter un accessoire qui utilisera cette connexion non utilisée. C'est ce que j'ai fait avec un petit hub pas cher T3⟶USB3. Je l'avais acheté au début quand j'ai eu mon iMac en 2017, cela me libérait une place en USB. Et maintenant je les 2 connexions T3 qui ne me suffisent plus et je suis obligé de débrancher/rebrancher pour utiliser mes 2 connexions T3. Regardant du côté des hubs T3⟶T3 c'est même pas la peine, y en a peu et très chers. Du coup je vais me racheter un hub USB3⟶USB3  et j'aurai bien aimer avoir 4 connexions T3 comme sur mon MBP.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (4 Novembre 2019)

bah ... hormis le stockage , je me disais que ça pouvait me servir pour tester un nouvel OSX  et voir si mes applis étaient compatibles (avec le mien c'est pas possible) .
donc booter dessus mais occasionnellement
bon , pis si ça va plus vite c'est pas plus mal  
le clonage que je fais 2x/semaine me prend  une 20taine de min , c'est vrai que c'est pas la mer à boire
(pour l'instant , j'en suis à la phase renseignements, et c'est possible que les prix baissent fin d'année)
c'est vrai que pour le storeva (ton lien) ça a déjà bien baissé / il y a qques années
par contre il est moins cher directement chez macway








						Recherche - 3to storeva silverdrive 3.5" usb 3.0 3.0
					






					www.macway.com


----------



## pouppinou (4 Novembre 2019)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> bah ... hormis le stockage , je me disais que ça pouvait me servir pour tester un nouvel OSX  et voir si mes applis étaient compatibles (avec le mien c'est pas possible) .
> donc booter dessus mais occasionnellement
> bon , pis si ça va plus vite c'est pas plus mal
> le clonage que je fais 2x/semaine me prend  une 20taine de min , c'est vrai que c'est pas la mer à boire
> ...



Effectivement, je fais comme toi mais je suis moins rigoureux, je fais un clone toutes les 3 semaines environs sauf quand je dois faire une manipe à risque. C'est pour ça aussi que j'ai acheté un second X5. Le clone se fait très vitre effectivement mais la partition n'est pas très importante car tout ce qui est fichiers, bibliothèques, voir certaines petites applications sont installé sur le SSD interne ou HDD interne de mon iMac dont leurs données sont sauvegardées justement sur un HDD externe USB3 alimenté de 3To dont les sauvegardes sont un plus reprochées de façon incrémentiel d'où un non besoin de vitesse très rapide.

En fait le HDD Storeva est moins cher sur Rakuten car pas de frais de port plus code promo de 10€ plus 5,5€ de points  
Le plus drôle c'est que j'achète finalement quand même chez MacWay


----------



## Vinzzz25 (4 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Le plus drôle c'est que j'achète finalement quand même chez MacWay


Oui !!!


----------



## lacrymoboy (4 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour toutes ces explications.
Pour ma part, j'avais installé mon Crucial MX 500 2.5 SSD dans un boitier Storeva. Je l'avais acheté il y a plus d'un an (avril18) pour faire des sauvegardes pour mon Hackintoch mais cela ne fonctionnait pas (je mettais ça sur le compte du Hackintoch). Du coup je l'avais mis de coté …

En sept, après le vol de mon bon "vieux" MBP2011, je me suis acheté le dernier MBP2019. Et là, il chie complet également (j'attend d'essayer un autre câble pour être sûr que cela vienne du boitier). 
_Pour mon MBP2019, je veux m'en servir pour mes librairies Native et autres plugs musicaux. Il me faut un accès rapide. Donc ce n'est ni de la sauvegarde, ni pour mettre un système mais faut que ça aille vite quand même. _

Du coup je lui cherche un autre boitier nomade et je pensais trouver un boitier TB3 pour que cela aille plus vite. Et là je ne trouve rien (mais peut-être cela ne vaut pas le coup ?). 
Le boiter Delock de @Vinzzz25 semble bien cool mais pas bonne connexion pour moi.

Avez-vous une idée à me suggérer ?
D'ailleurs, au niveau débit, aurais-je une réelle différence entre un boitier USB C et un boiter TB3 avec ce Crucial à l'intérieur ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Vinzzz25 (4 Novembre 2019)

*lacrymoboy *rien vu pour le TB3 sur le site Delock (ni sur macway/Amazon, ...)
regarde les autres connectiques : https://www.delock.com/produkte/G_655_2-5-.html
mais il y a certainement des boitiers moins chers ailleurs


----------



## reibmoloc (4 Novembre 2019)

tiens, puisqu’on disserte sur le Thunderbolt, je me pose une question. Question à laquelle je n’ai -évidemment- pas de réponse.
Ce qui m’intéresse c’est, hormis la vitesse, surtout la gestion du Trim. Tiens, pour info j’ai acheté un T5 pour mettre ma banque de son Logic Pro X et mes banques Kontakt, et ça fonctionne très bien à 515 MB/sec.
Donc imaginons que j’oublie un instant les dispendieuses solutions en TB3 et NVME à 2800 Mo/sec (dont je n’ai pas besoin) et que je m’achète un Dock TB3 dans ce genre :




Le Dock est donc branché en TB3 sur mon iMac. La question, vous l’aurez deviné, est la suivante : si je branche un SSD (ou même HDD) en USB 3.1 sur le Dock, le trim sera t’il activé ? Le Mac « verra » t’il le disque dur comme USB ou comme TB3 ? Où alors faut-il une connexion « directe » comme par exemple le X5 ou autres ?
Si le Trim est activé, peut-être est-il intéressant de prendre un Dock avec USB 3.1 Gen 2 (USB c) comme celui çi-dessous.




En ce cas, il pourrait être intéressant d’y brancher un boîtier comme celui ci-dessous (décidément …)
pour dépasser le 6 GB du SATA avec un NVME.
La grande question étant : le TRIM sera t’il activé sur les disques durs connectés au Dock TB3 ? That is the question…




A priori, après lecture sur le Net, ça fonctionne…


----------



## pouppinou (5 Novembre 2019)

J'aimerai bien avoir des références sur la question, car pour moi cela serait très surprenant qu'un USB.3.1 se transforme en T3 !? Tant en tant que niveau vitesse ou reconnaissance activant nativement le TRIM (d'ailleurs Catalina ne gère toujours le TRIM qu'en Tx). Après une activation du TRIM via le terminal peu exister. Déjà que la vitesse d'un T3 est également dépendant de la longueur de son câble.
Sinon un USB 3.1gen2 dépasse largement les 6GBps (10Gbps soit 1,2Go/s).

Te serait-il possible @reibmoloc de mettre un lien par rapport aux photos de tes hubs ? J'aimerai également connaitre le prix


----------



## reibmoloc (5 Novembre 2019)

Les Docks sont aussi très chers. Mais certains amènent jusqu’à 15 ports en plus.
Par ici un forum où l’on parle du TRIM Et des docks en Thunderbolt.
le Dock est branché en Thunderbolt 3 sur le Mac, donc si le trim est activé, ça peut être bien, surtout si le Dock à une prise USB C.


----------



## pouppinou (5 Novembre 2019)

C'est bien ce que je pensais. Les prix sont très élevés avec des ports qui ne sont pas tous utiles. Cela fait très cher juste pour avoir le TRIM. Après cela peut être un investissement à long terme si on prend un max de prise T3 en plus.

Sinon pour le prise en charge du TRIM via un hub T3 j'aimerai bien avoir la copie écran du support indiquant que le TRIM du SSD branché en USB dessus indique bien la prise en charge du TRIM.
Si tu veux faire l'expérience et nous dire


----------



## Vinzzz25 (5 Novembre 2019)

merci pour ton lien (chassimages) *reibmoloc *, c'est exactement ma problématique
par contre le prix du Dock pique un peu








						Dock et station d'accueil USB-C/Thunderbolt pour disque dur 2.5"/3.5"
					

Utilisez facilement un disque dur interne en l'installant dans un dock design à côté de votre Mac : vous pourrez le brancher et débrancher selon le besoin. LIVRAISON RAPIDE et RETRAIT en MAGASIN.




					www.macway.com


----------



## reibmoloc (8 Novembre 2019)

Tiens, dans la série _on se prépare pour le Black Friday_, le boîtier iTec était à 150 € sur Amazon il y a moins de 10 jours (_voir message #49_)… il est aujourd’hui à plus de 200 €… plus de 33 % d’augmentation…  
Evidemment, de la même manière, le X5 s’est pris partout plus de 25 % dans les dents…

Meuh non on ne nous prend pas pour des cons…


----------



## macfredx (9 Novembre 2019)

Personnellement, j'ai fini par me commander ça chez OWC : https://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/TB3ENVP05O/

Edit : donc moins cher que le boîtier iTec, même avec les frais de port...


----------



## pouppinou (9 Novembre 2019)

Proposition intéressante même si on perd un peu en Go le prix est imbattable.
Toujours pareil le 1To est largement plus cher que 2 de 480Go.  
Par contre, pour moi, celui-ci est rédhibitoire par rapport à mon utilisation. Il me faut absolument un SSD avec un câble déconnectant. Car sur ce genre de SSD externe il n'y a pas de bouton on/off, du coup pour le brancher sur un iMac l'accès aux branchement derrière pour la connectique T3 n'est vraiment pas pratique. De plus pour ma part je laisse toujours un câble T3 branché comme ça je peux déconnecter mes SSD T3 facilement et en brancher un autre. Ce qui ne pose évidemment pas de problème si on utilise un MBP.


----------



## macfredx (9 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Proposition intéressante même si on perd un peu en Go le prix est imbattable.
> Toujours pareil le 1To est largement plus cher que 2 de 480Go.
> Par contre, pour moi, celui-ci est rédhibitoire par rapport à mon utilisation. Il me faut absolument un SSD avec un câble déconnectant. Car sur ce genre de SSD externe il n'y a pas de bouton on/off, du coup pour le brancher sur un iMac l'accès aux branchement derrière pour la connectique T3 n'est vraiment pas pratique. De plus pour ma part je laisse toujours un câble T3 branché comme ça je peux déconnecter mes SSD T3 facilement et en brancher un autre. Ce qui ne pose évidemment pas de problème si on utilise un MBP.



C'était un point qui me gênait un peu aussi, surtout par rapport à la fiabilité dans le temps, mais le prix m'a convaincu... 
Pour ma part, c'est pour mettre sur un MBP, donc moins gênant.


----------



## reibmoloc (10 Novembre 2019)

macfredx a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai fini par me commander ça chez OWC : https://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/TB3ENVP05O/



Tiens, celui-là était passé sous les radars me concernant...
En fait, le Samsung X5 m'intéressait à double titre : rapide et démontable pour y mettre un 1 To.
Bon, il m'intéressait plus à 190 € qu'à 250...

Jusqu'à très récemment (fin septembre) j'officiais sur un vénérable iMac 24" de 2008, donc USB 2. Beaucoup trop lent...
Je me suis donc offert un petit iMac 21" Core i7 avec SSD de 500 Go et 16 Go de RAM et... j'en suis ravi !... Les performances dans Logic Pro X sont époustouflantes !... 
Bref, j'achète le machin chez Darty près de chez moi avec une réduction. 
J'embarque le machin le mercredi, et hop !... dès le surlendemain, je vois qu'il à perdu 127 € suite à une promo _French Days_ ou un truc dans le genre !
Gros naïf que je suis, je leur fais un courrier en bon uniforme -comme dirait l'autre-, en leur disant ce que je pensais de leur pratique commerciale, qu'on aurait pu m'avertir et que, même si je n'étais pas coutumier du fait, j'allais sans doute profiter des 14 jours d'essai pour rendre ma machine et reprendre la même, ce qui me ferait gagner 127 € (ne suis pas Crésus).
A ma grande surprise, ils ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire mais qu'il me donnaient une carte cadeau d'une valeur de 127 €...
Ce qui est un bon geste commercial.

Tout ça pour expliquer que je souhaite acheter mon SSD chez Darty. 
Mais évidemment, même à l'époque où le Samsung X5 se trouvait à 23O €, Darty l'a toujours vendu 350 € !...
Alors que sur le site Darty.com, d'autres vendeurs le vendaient 207 €...

C'est pour ça que j'étais parti sur l'idée d'acheter ailleurs un X5 ou un boîtier TB3, et d'acheter à Darty un EBO 970 de 1 To qui me reviendrait à 80 balles.

@macfredx : le OWC, il est démontable ? Peut-on y mettre un EVO 970 de 1 To et récupérer le 480 Go dans un boîtier USB-C vers NVME ?


----------



## macfredx (10 Novembre 2019)

@reibmoloc : Désolé, je n'ai pas la réponse, mais elle m'intéresse (on ne sait jamais, pour la suite...)


----------



## pouppinou (10 Novembre 2019)

reibmoloc a dit:


> @macfredx : le OWC, il est démontable ? Peut-on y mettre un EVO 970 de 1 To et récupérer le 480 Go dans un boîtier USB-C vers NVME ?



Peut-être qu'en enlevant le "caoutchouc" protecteur on peut l'up-grader comme son petit frère USB-C. On dirait que c'est la même forme.





@macfredx, toi qui en a un, qu'en penses-tu ?

EDIT : J'avais pas vu leur 2To !? Alors là pour un 2To c'est vraiment pas cher ! OWC Envoi Pro EX 480$
Par contre pour booter dessus j'aurai un peu peur avec son enveloppe en genre de "gomme" pour la dissipation de chaleur. Le X5 a une gestion de la température par sa structure et son contrôleur.

*EDIT :* @reibmoloc  J'ai la réponse il fallait voir dans les onglets qui dit ceci :

*Includes*

OWC Envoy Pro EX with Thunderbolt 3 captive cable
Removable rugged bumper   
User guide


----------



## macfredx (10 Novembre 2019)

Je ne l'ai pas encore reçu, il est en route


----------



## reibmoloc (10 Novembre 2019)

D’ailleurs, quitte à être fou, cette solution est pas mal non plus !… 





à moins de 300 € sans SSD.
Bien car évolutif, on peut différer l’achat des disques…

le prix a bien évolué car visiblement le Envoy Pro EX à 480 € aujourd’hui est encore affiché à 1137 € chez Amazon (l’ancien modèle).
Le nouveau modèle de 1 To à 280 € est bien, on ne fait pas la culbute x2 p/r au 500 Go.




C’est de bon augure pour les futures baisses de prix du matériel TB3…
L’USB-4 n’est pas loin.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (11 Novembre 2019)

c'est vrai que ça dépote au niveau transfert ! (5:14)
ça me laisse rêveur ...


----------



## reibmoloc (11 Novembre 2019)

Sur le site de MacWay, il est indiqué que le Pro EX est incompatible avec le Mac mini 2018 en raison de _déconnexions intermittentes. _
il y a 2 versions du EX : la Pro EX et la Pro EX (VE) Pour _vidéo édition_.  Jusqu’à 2500 MB/sec pour le premier et 2800 pour le second.

ça baisse doucement… à l’époque de la vidéo de 9to5mac le prix catalogue était de 349,99 $. Il est aujourd’hui de 294,99 $.
Bon, 50 balles c’est pas le Pérou, mais c’est déjà ça.
Par contre le ProEx externe à pris une vraie claque ! 280 $ le 1 To c’est une bonne affaire vu qu’un bon SSD de 1 To vaut 200 balles.

@ macfredx : tu l’as acheté sur quel site ?
Sur le site Européen d’OWC, le 1 To est à 256 € mais ex VAT 21%…donc 310 balles en fait.
je ne savais pas que la TVA était passée à 21%…


----------



## macfredx (11 Novembre 2019)

Direct chez OWC.


----------



## Pat1763 (13 Novembre 2019)

macfredx a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas encore reçu, il est en route



Bonjour Mac, ta solution m'intéresse également (mais plutôt en version 1 TO)... Tu pourras nous faire un retour sur les droits de douane / TVA / frais de dossier quand tu l'auras reçu?


----------



## macfredx (13 Novembre 2019)

Pas de soucis


----------



## Pat1763 (13 Novembre 2019)

Merci


----------



## reibmoloc (16 Novembre 2019)

le Samsung X5 était monté jusqu’à 260 € chez Amazon.
Mardi il était à 245 €, j’ai failli le prendre…puis j’ai hésité et ai décidé d’attendre un peu. J’ai bien fait.
je viens de le commander à l’instant sur Amazon à 189 €… il en restait 12 en stock (Maintenant 11 )
décidément, c’est la valse des prix…


----------



## macfredx (16 Novembre 2019)

En 500 Go ?


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2019)

reibmoloc a dit:


> En 500 Go ?


La réponse est... https://www.amazon.fr/Portable-Samsung-Thunderbolt-écriture-Commerce/dp/B07GLD9NCJ


----------



## macfredx (16 Novembre 2019)




----------



## reibmoloc (17 Novembre 2019)

Il n’en reste plus que 9. Certains d’entre vous sont fortement soupçonnés d’en avoir gaulé 2 !!…

J’ai juste une petite question concernant les disques externes et le format APFS. Il est écrit sur le site Apple :







j’avoue que je reste dubitatif, n’ayant aucune expérience avec ce format.
D’après ce que je comprends, il ne faut pas _partitionner_ mais plutôt utiliser l’option _ajouter des volumes._
Pour que tous les volumes aient la même table de partition ?
J’imagine qu’il est sans doute plus facile d’intervenir sur ces volumes par la suite en cas de pb.

Autre chose, que sont ces volumes _AFPS_ ? (et donc plus _APFS_). 
une coquille où un format exotique ?
Bon, déjà que ça me perturbe…
pour moi l’AFPS c’est *A*ttestation de *F*ormation aux *P*remiers *S*ecours (qui s’appelle PSC1 désormais…). tout fout l’camp.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2019)

reibmoloc a dit:


> le Samsung X5 était monté jusqu’à 260 € chez Amazon.
> Mardi il était à 245 €, j’ai failli le prendre…puis j’ai hésité et ai décidé d’attendre un peu. J’ai bien fait.
> je viens de le commander à l’instant sur Amazon à 189 €… il en restait 12 en stock (Maintenant 11 )


Pas mal ! Acheté à 218€ cet été sur Amazon.de


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2019)

reibmoloc a dit:


> D’après ce que je comprends, il ne faut pas _partitionner_ mais plutôt utiliser l’option _ajouter des volumes._
> Pour que tous les volumes aient la même table de partition ?
> J’imagine qu’il est sans doute plus facile d’intervenir sur ces volumes par la suite en cas de pb.
> 
> ...


C'est APFS 
Et j'ai cru comprendre que c'était un format dynamique, comme les images disques sparsebundle.
La taille du volume s'adapte à ce que l'on met dedans : au lieu de figer deux partitions à 100Go chacune (et si l'une a besoin de 120 Go c'est foutu, même s'il reste de la place dans l'autre…), tu as deux volumes dont la taille s'adaptera à tes besoins, dans la limite de la taille globale de la partition.


----------



## reibmoloc (17 Novembre 2019)

Merci.
Donc ne pas formater et opter pour _ajouter des volumes_.

Me suis pris un SSD P1 de 1 To avec un boîtier pour SSD M.2 PCIe NVMe. Bon, c’est moins un foudre de guerre que le EVO 970 (qui de toutes façons serait bridé par les possibilités techniques du boîtier), mais plus de 900 MB/sec ça me va tout à fait.
à 90 € le SSD de 1 To, c’est un bon compromis. Les copies de fichiers entre le P1 et l’iMac (2019) çà dépote !…
Quand je pense qu’il n’y a pas si longtemps je me farcissais l’USB 2 et ses débits mortifères. C’est un nouveau monde pour l‘ancien utilisateur Mac que je suis.

Je me suis aussi fait plaisir en m’offrant une (superbe) banque son de piano (enregistrée aux studios _Abbey Road_, doux nom pour le fan des Beatles que je suis ).
Cette seule banque son prend 130 Go d’espace sur le disque !…

Je me suis aussi pris -pour tester l’adaptateur SATA-USB- un SSD _bas de gamme_, un Kingston de 480 Go (à 46 €). 410 MB/sec en écriture et 386 MB/sec en lecture.
Le P1 lui donne 900 MB/sec en écriture et 886 MB/sec en lecture.
Pourquoi ai-je des débits d’écriture plus importants que ceux de lecture ? Ça devrait être le contraire, non ?
Pour le T5, j’ai 480 MB/sec en écriture et 518 MB/sec en lecture (En USB-C).
Pour le HHD externe dans un Dock USB 3, j’ai 159 MB/sec en écriture et 166 MB/sec en lecture.

l’inversion des débits correspond-t-il au fait que les 2 SSD testés sont vierges ?


----------



## reibmoloc (20 Novembre 2019)

hé hé… reçu le X5. De la folie !...
Copier un fichier de 500 Mo du Mac ne se voit même pas. Instantané.

Quasiment les mêmes débits que le disque interne (_Photo gauche interne, droite X5)._
Copier une librairie _Photos_ de 15 Go prend 15 sec (_30 sec avec le Crucial P1_).
Même plus le temps d’aller se boire un café !


----------



## macfredx (20 Novembre 2019)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Bonjour Mac, ta solution m'intéresse également (mais plutôt en version 1 TO)... Tu pourras nous faire un retour sur les droits de douane / TVA / frais de dossier quand tu l'auras reçu?



Alors reçu hier :
- 1ère bonne surprise : rien de plus à payer...
- 2ème bonne surprise : alors qu'il est donné pour 480 Go sur le site (500 sur la boite), il fait en fait 512 Go.

Pas de bench en ce qui me concerne, mais j'ai cloné mon disque interne (MBP 2018) dessus avec Carbon Copy Cloner : 248 Go en 18' 26"


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2019)

On vous l'avait bien dit que c'était de la bombe ce petit (mais costaud !) SSD


----------



## Vinzzz25 (21 Novembre 2019)

le black Friday ... vaste blague


----------



## Sly54 (21 Novembre 2019)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> le black Friday ... vaste blague


Un peu HS
Rien de neuf, ne jamais faire confiance aux enseignes : regarder les produits qui nous intéressent, suivre leur prix sur plusieurs mois et voir lors des soldes / du black friday / de la promo_de_la_mort_qui_tue, le tarif proposé. 
Bref, agir en consommateur averti et pas en pigeon


----------



## Vinzzz25 (21 Novembre 2019)

Bah ... pas tant HS que ça puisque certains attendaient le black Friday en espèrant faire quelques économies.
Perso, pas besoin de cet article pour savoir que c'est une arnaque commerciale.


----------



## reibmoloc (22 Novembre 2019)

Rapide comme est le X5, je pense le démonter à l'avenir pour y mettre un SSD de 1 To Samsung EVO 970.
Bon, là je me suis un peu lâché sur les disques durs, vais me calmer un peu...
On verra ça l'année prochaine.
Pour info les débits obtenus avec le Crucial P1 de 1 To avec boîtier.




On est loin du Samsung X5 mais c'est tout de même très bon et pas trop cher (solution à 125 €).
J'y ai déplacé ma Library Logic Pro X, le piano CFX (_130 Go !...._) ainsi que la Library _Photos_.

Quand au X5, je suis content d'avoir sauté le pas, il est maintenant à 250 € sur Amazon...

J'essaierai ce soir d'y installer Catalina pour voir. Enfin, j'hésite, car Mojave me convient très bien pour l'instant. Stable, réactif.
J'ai crû comprendre qu'il n'était pas possible d'installer un OS plus ancien que celui présent sur la machine lors de l'achat. Dommage, je me serai bien installé_ El Capitan _pour pouvoir me servir d'un logiciel que j'aimais bien, _Soundtrack Pro _que j'avais eu avec Logic Studio à l'époque.
J'utilise _Audacity_ mais je préférais _Soundtrack Pro_, je m'y étais habitué. Et pas envie de repasser à la caisse. D'ailleurs, je crois qu'il n'existe plus et est intégré à _Final Cut Pro X_ dont je n'ai pas besoin.

Pour terminer, concernant le _Black Friday_, j'ai bien ri... Ils sont tellement au taquet, ils attendent tellement la chose que... le_ Black Friday_ (qui est le 29) commence... le 22 et devient la _Black Friday Week_ !... 
Et ensuite on enquille sur le _Cyber Monday_ !... Savent plus quoi inventer !... (même si ça existe depuis longtemps aux USA).
On a eu aussi le 11/11... Aurons-nous le 12/12 ? le 1/1, le 2/2, le 3/3 etc...

Meuh non on n'est pas dans une société de (sur)consommation...

Bon, pour le X5, ça compte pas, hein...


----------



## Pat1763 (23 Novembre 2019)

macfredx a dit:


> Alors reçu hier :
> - 1ère bonne surprise : rien de plus à payer...
> - 2ème bonne surprise : alors qu'il est donné pour 480 Go sur le site (500 sur la boite), il fait en fait 512 Go.
> 
> Pas de bench en ce qui me concerne, mais j'ai cloné mon disque interne (MBP 2018) dessus avec Carbon Copy Cloner : 248 Go en 18' 26"



Merci Mac... et bien content pour toi!


----------



## macfredx (23 Novembre 2019)




----------



## reibmoloc (28 Novembre 2019)

Bons excès de vitesse !...

Tiens, dans la série _vive le progrès_, une photo d'un HD IBM de 5 Mo en 1956...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Février 2020)

Pour mon mac mini 2018, j'envisage d'investir dans un ssd externe pour time machine.
Actuellement, j'utilise un disque externe plateau 5400t/m de 2To. Inconvénient : il fait un peu de bruit à chaque fois qu'il se met en route et est un peu lent. Mais c'est suffisant pour ce que j'en fais.

Vu que les disques vont être taxés dans le futur (loi copie privée    ), autant investir dans son remplaçant bientôt.
Auriez-vous des modèles à me conseiller ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vu que les disques vont être taxés dans le futur (loi copie privée    ), autant investir dans son remplaçant bientôt.


Ca doit faire 15 ans ? 20 ans ? que les dd sont taxés 
OK, ce sont les dd externes et pas (encore) les dd internes; Mais le barème va baisser !




ecatomb a dit:


> Auriez-vous des modèles à me conseiller ?











						Disques durs : HGST domine toujours le bilan de fiabilité de Backblaze
					

Avec ses 106 919 disques durs en opération, le fournisseur de services de sauvegarde et de stockage en ligne Backblaze est bien placé pour avoir un avis sur la fiabilité des uns et des autres. Un avis éclairé par des chiffres : depuis cinq ans, Backblaze publie régulièrement un rapport détaillé...




					www.macg.co
				











						Backblaze révèle les disques durs les plus fiables de son infrastructure
					

Comme à chaque fin de trimestre, l'entreprise qui propose du stockage illimité aux professionnels fait le point sur ses statistiques de "drive failure".




					www.begeek.fr


----------



## Ahiqar (5 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

baisses des prix sur le Samsung SSD X5 -> ici 

que ce soit Cdiscount ou Amazon (E-commerce) c'est en réalité le marchand italien GHz service.

L'offre a commencé mercredi 4 mars... question : avec ou sans les virus COVID-19 ? car il y a des délais de livraison importants.


----------



## silos (5 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Le Samsung X5 est à *189€* en 500Go aujourd'hui sur A....n.
Ca faisait un moment que j'attendais la promo.
Si ça peut servir à d'autres...


----------



## Ahiqar (5 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

il y a la même promo chez  Cdiscount  Samsung X5 500Go à 189€ soit -22%

En réalité le vendeur est le même marchand italien *GHz service *

J'en ai acheté un, je ne vais pas attendre la prochaine promo


----------



## heartly (23 Mars 2020)

Hello, j'ai un iMac 2019, fusion drive.. je vais faire du Motion Design donc after effect et Cinema 4d, du coup il me faut que ça dépote du feu !
Pour la solution du X5 , il faut absolument que je réinstalle mon OS etc tout sur celui ci, et que mon fusion drive alors lui serve de stockage divers ?
oubien je peu tout laisser mon ordi tel que.. et avoir le X5 juste pour y mettre non les logiciels mais juste les Travaux les fichiers Cinéma 4D after effect animation etc dessus ? ça va vraiment me changer la vie ?

Aussi pensez vous que ça suffira 500Go ? je pense qu'il faut du temps avant de remplir 500Go ... et tel est le cas un jour, les fichiers dossier "finis" je peu les archiver du coup après sur un disque dur lambda.... me servir du SSD comme jsute stockage de fichiers en cours. juste je veux etre sur que ca va boosté les rendus et la vitesse de travail comme ça.

Enfin, si vous avez un equivalent bcp moins cher pour avoir 1to je suis preneur aussi


----------



## silos (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour hearthly,
Selon mon expérience, l'effet "Whouaaaa ça dépote !" je l'ai eu en installant l'OS, les applis et mes fichiers de travail sur un SSD, et tout le reste sur d'autres disques moins rapides.
Je te conseillerai donc la 1ère solution : n'ouvre pas ton iMac, prends un X5 pour y installer ton OS, tes applis et tes fichiers de travail, et garde ton HDD pour tout le reste.
Avantage : ça dépote ! Le jour où tu changes de Mac, ou qu'il tombe en panne, tu peux continuer à travailler car tu as tout sur le X5.
Inconvénient : tu es limité à 500Go.
"Aussi pensez vous que ça suffira 500Go ?" : il n'y a que toi qui peux répondre à cette question en fonction de ton travail. 
Je te conseillerai de commencer avec 500Go, et si tu te rends compte que cela ne suffit pas, tu pourras toujours ouvrir ton X5 (attends la fin de garantie) pour y installer un SSD plus gros, d'autant que d'ici là, le prix des SSD aura probablement encore baissé.
C'est peut être hors sujet, mais pense à avoir des solutions de sauvegarde : disques externes, NAS, cloud.


----------



## latino973 (5 Juin 2020)

Bonjour j'ai commandé ce produit un disque externe SSD de 1 To 
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B078STRHBX/ref=twi...=UTF8&psc=1 
Mais je me pose une question doit je le formater en Exfat afin de pouvoir l'utiliser sur Windows et Mac ? Ou c'est pas la peine ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2020)

Bonjour
Je dirais oui, , en  Exfat tu n'as pas la limitation des 4Go comme en Fat32.
À moins que sous Window tu possèdes des drivers (payant) qui lisent l'APFS ou Mac OS étendu (journalisé)


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2020)

latino973 a dit:


> Mais je me pose une question doit je le formater en Exfat afin de pouvoir l'utiliser sur Windows et Mac ? Ou c'est pas la peine ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


Ça dépend de l'utilisation finale ? Pour faire des échanges régulièrement entre PC/Mac, comme mentionné en réponse #123, le mieux est de le formater en exFAT qui est sans limite pour la taille d'un fichier que FAT32 limite à 4 Go. A toi de voir.


----------



## latino973 (7 Juin 2020)

Parfait merci pour vos retours je le mettrait en exfat


----------



## neelo59 (1 Mars 2022)

pouppinou a dit:


> M'interessant au Samsung MU-PB500B X5B, j'ai été faire un petit tour sur le site Samsung pour voir la durée de garantie et là j'ai remarqué qu'ils ne parlaient que de stockage, alors j'ai posé la question au service technique si l'on pouvait booter dessus et si il était bien compatible Mojave.
> Voici la réponse du service technique :
> _«Le SSD X5 est conçu pour fonctionner comme un périphérique de stockage.
> Il n'est donc ni recommandé ni conseillé de l'utiliser comme lecteur de démarrage principal.»_
> ...


Hello ! J'ai installé le Samsung MU-PB500 X5B comme disque principal et ça depuis plus d'un an et je n'ai jamais, jamais eu de problèmes !


----------

